# Wallpaper in motorhome



## dcummin

Hi

I've been giving the bedroom in my motorhome a face lift, new bedding, curtains, recovered pelmets. All that's left now are the walls

Has anyone wallpapered before inside a motorhome? My concern is that the paper might lift with extremes of temperature. It currently has a paper of sort (same as you get in majority of European motorhomes) and that's stood the test of time, but this would be a layer on top (I would paper straight over it...seem like a good base)

Any advice/thoughts as ever greatly appreciated

David


----------



## david-david

Ive looked at the 'paper' in my motorhome kitchen area and it seems to be some sort of very thin vynil covering (not paper).

Im guessing if you were to do this job you wouldn't be looking at standard wallpaper or standard wallpaper paste as its water based I dont imagine it would fair very well with the fluctuations in temp and moisture. 

I imagine some sort of vynil covering applied with a spray on glue (like carpet fitters use) is the way to go.


----------



## hulltramper

Hi.
It may cause concern when you come to sell on,what,is it covering up ? Just a thought.


----------



## BrianJP

Its a.prefiinshed wallboard as used in static vans/caravans and motorhomes.
Wallpaper of any type isn't really a substitute.


----------



## Penquin

We had to replace a piece of wallboard and yes, it is preformed with the pattern on it, wallpaper would not be a suitable substitute and would raise many questions at resale time....

Dave


----------



## djp30

We wallpapered the washroom in the first 'van using a vinyl bathroom paper, dealer never batted an eye when quoting us to trade up.

Done well it will be better than tired stained wallboard.


----------



## Westkirby01

dcummin

We used wallpaper when upgrading one of our vans early in the 80's. We used, if I remember, bathroom wallpaper, tile effect. Successful it was. Lasted the life of the motorhome whilst we had it. 6 Years. Never had a problem. Easy to wipe. Never got damp or suffered from condensation.

Hope this helps


----------



## dcummin

Hi all thanks for the replies

I handn't really though of resale - but RV's are maybe a bit more common to be 'pimped' (for want of a better phrase) so im hopefull that it wouldnt make a difference

The bathroom type wallpaper sugestion is a great one

It currently has a border over the exisiting wall covering - and that looks like to was there from new (goes round whole motorhome) and that looks like your typical home one - that hasn lifted in the 8yrs life my mh (but of course a border compared to the whole wall is a different kettle)


----------



## alonsos

*Damp repair*

Hi everyone
Ever had that (good , everything that needs doing is done then a oh what's happened now moment) we'll I've just had one ,normally put a Ha in text now but not this time !! Ime not amused at all,
The rear of my starspirit,behind the upright cushions ,on the wall I saw a stain, black ish pink colour , out with damp meter and the left hand panel beneath the window is really high % damp reading! I've not had this 55 plate vehicle long but 3 months warrantee has come and gone so that's not an option,
Ime quite handy at repairs so the board is coming out,I've already stopped possible water entry points ie top side lights were appalling condition (renewed them)sikaflex around rear and side windows,yes I know they should come out and resealed but @ moment trying to stop all ingress points,so next is remove wallboard to hopefully get an idea what's going on. 
Question is 
I know you can buy wallboard at o,learys online but changing the whole back end board , the cupboards out etc is a bit daunting at the moment but ime aware it may end up like that
Is there anywhere one can buy vinal like on a role suitable for motorhome walls ,then perhaps with that and maybe marine ply I can do a simple fix (who am I kidding nothing's ever that easy)
Well it's only a little project mentality may get me started 
Any info/ideas will be greatly appreciated I assure you
Take care you lot


----------



## pomme1

alonsos,

I don't know the layout of your 'van, but can you not 'overboard' the exposed, damaged areas using matching board from either O'leary's or Magnum or several others. You would need to make sure, of course, that you had cured the leak and that what you were sticking the board to was bone dry, but it seems like the best and most professional solution to me.

Roger


----------



## alonsos

*Wallboard*

Yes the overall plan is to go in light then when I lose that oh my god feeling ,get to grips with the job in hand ie any wood , board ,whatever that is u/s will go !
Never heard of Magnun will check them out , and aware that. O,learys don't deliver board anymore but they do sell colours very close to my needs ,maybe they will send me a colour chart who knows
We start tomorrow
Take care


----------



## valphil

didn't bother wallpapering mine , just replastered it , new skirting boards and stuccoed the ceiling , used special plaster tho to combat the rising damp


----------



## erneboy

valphil said:


> didn't bother wallpapering mine , just replastered it , new skirting boards and stuccoed the ceiling , used special plaster tho to combat the rising damp


Mine needs replastering, do you do free estimates?


----------



## valphil

na mate , estimate's are £500 but I do the job free of charge


----------

